# Officer Down: Steve McCusker - [Philadelphia , Pennsylvania]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/05/2005

Off-duty Philadelphia cop killed in motorcycle accident

Officer Down: Steve McCusker - [Philadelphia , Pennsylvania]

Biographical Details

Age: 41

Additional Info: Sgt. McCusker was a 16-year veteran of the force and was assigned to the narcotics unit.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Sgt. McCusker was riding his motorcycle when he hit the back of a truck, was thrown off and accidentally run over.

Date of Incident: July 2, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An off-duty Philadelphia police sergeant was killed in a motorcycle accident in Solebury Township, Bucks County, on Saturday afternoon, police said.

Sgt. Stephen McCusker, 41, was riding his Harley Davidson south on Route 202 around 3:20 p.m. when the motorcycle slammed the back of a pickup truck, police said. The driver of the truck had stopped to make a left turn onto Reeder Road when the accident occurred, police said.

McCusker, who was wearing a helmet, was thrown into the northbound lane of Route 202, where he was hit by a Honda Civic driven by an 86-year-old woman. McCusker was pronounced dead at Doylestown Hospital at 4:04 p.m.


----------

